# Pics from the wedding photographer



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

All photo credit due to Kevin Komlenovich, Moment at Last Photography, photography websites

(we are the first pic when you open his webpage...Fin didn't get in that pic!)

I had some pics done with Bailey my parents 8 1/2 year old Golden pre-ceremony at my parents house, and then of course Fin got to walk down the aisle with Ma and I and then stay for some pics later.

I posted right after the wedding with a few teaser pics from the photographer and some from friends, here is what I wanted to share, all from our amazing, wonderful (did I say amazing!) photographer.





































Nervous much? Probably the only moment I felt any nerves! Most of the day I couldn't figure out if I was hungry or nervous, so I just kept eating!!!!



























































































Fin even made it on our cake, custom toppers!










Hope you enjoyed looking at these, as I did looking at the 600+ we had of the entire day, it was so fun to see it all again in photos!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful, what gorgeous pics. Wishing you a happy long married life!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are awesome! You are a beautiful family, congratulations!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just about hurt myself smiling at your photos. They're beautiful! You look so happy! Love the one w/ Fin on your dress. Where on Earth did you get that little tie?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

ADORABLE! I just love Fin's tie! Congratulations...those are really beautiful pictures.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Tie is from: PETSCACHE by petscache on Etsy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

These are beautiful! I especially love the ones with the three of you posed together. You looked very happy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww I love it!! And I LOOOVE your cake toppers!! Wish I would've had ones like that, we just skipped it altogether because we couldn't find ones we liked.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful - looks like it was a perfect day for all!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

great photos! I wish you nothing but happiness in your marriage  you have a beautiful family


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

These are just so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. Love the tie. Best wishes for a long and happy marriage.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely incredible! Stunning! Now I am thinking...hmmm maybe its time I finally said yes and Chester can be in our photos too! I wonder if they ship those ties to the uk!!!?  Thank you for sharing...beautiful. I wish you all a long, loving and lucious life together x


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh what beautiful picts. They bought a tear to my eye. How nice you had your dog at your wedding love his tie. Love the cake. Congratulations to you Both


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a great wedding!
Congratulations!
Fin was a great "BEST DOG"!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Really beautiful photos, and the cake really made me laugh. Great day for a wonderful couple and gorgeous dog. You know I love Finlay.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful...simply beautiful! Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those were the best pictures thanks so much for sharing. Love the cake toppers!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your marriage! I love your pictures. An excellent way to start your new life together.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations! You had a perfect day (weather,family and Fin) I wish you many years of joy, happiness and most of all lots of LOVE.....................

Thank You for the pictures, they are priceless!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Your photos are absolutely stunning! [I am SO jealous - I wanted so badly to have my 4yr old golden, Sophie, at my outdoor wedding and I was talked out of it. Regrets!] Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Every single one of those pictures is BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a beautiful wedding! The 3 of you look so happy. Congratulations!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So so so sweet! Congratulations! These are great photos. Fin looks like he was just the perfect groomsman!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great photos....congrats again...Fin was a very very handsome groomsmen :: Looks like he was the hit of the wedding....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww the pics are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Love it!!!!! This is amazing


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Your pictures tell a very moving love story. Congratulations and Best Wishes!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

"Happy is the bride the sun shines on"

Beautiful wedding. Beautiful setting. So wonderful to see so much love in your new little family.

Best wishes for a long and happy life together. :smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I love the one of the three of you. Fin is adorable and you and your husband are a great looking couple!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to you, your hubby and Fin!
Those are some of the best Wedding Photographs I've EVER SEEN.
YOU ALL WERE REALLY having FUN.
You and your hubby are a beautiful couple and Fin made the most handsome best man!!
*I bet you have the only pics in the WORLD of a beautiful dog resting on a wedding dress!!!*
Especially loved the pics of the three of you!!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> All photo credit due to Kevin Komlenovich, Moment at Last Photography, photography websites
> 
> (we are the first pic when you open his webpage...Fin didn't get in that pic!)
> 
> ...


Great photos. Who (besides the bride and groom) belongs there more than the beautiful Golden?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures, your wedding was so beautiful.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank-you for such wonderful comments everyone!

I am very glad wedding planning (and saving!) is over, but the day was seriously amazing and I love looking at the photos, watching our video and remembering the fun times when we chat with friends and family who shared the day with us! Your comments are so nice and make me so excited to be able to share these with others!!

Our photographer was seriously amazing. We have had two friend couples book him since our wedding, and I have referred 4 others to him as well, he made those pictures come really easily and we had so.much.fun!

The week before the wedding was h - e - l - l, in terms of last minute preparations, hosting family and three events at our house the week before the wedding. The venue doesn't host weddings so we had to be very hands on in the prep and my maid of honour bailed on the wedding and my life an hour before the rehearsal on the Thursday. The day-of the wedding, none of that mattered though! Everyone that wanted to be there, was there....and everything came together, we are so thrilled to have such an amazing memory of that day!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pictures. It's wonderful you were able to have Fin in your wedding and get pictures with him while all of you were dressed up. I love them.  Congrats and wishing you a long marriage of nothing but happiness.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Such a beautiful wedding - lovely, lovely pictures.
The three of you look sooo happy!
Best wishes for a long & happy marriage!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those shots are so adorable, what a sweet happy looking little family!! Loved them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE all your pics. What glorious photos of the three of you! I think it is wonderful when people include their dogs(goldens ) in their wedding photos!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! It looks like just my kind of wedding  And I LOVE the wedding cake topper-wonderful!


----------

